# Healthier Vision from nicotine



## Hooked (19/3/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/health-studies/2021-03-18_healthier-vision.html
18 March 2021

"Researchers at the Federal University of Paraiba in Brazil investigated “the isolated effects of nicotine on visual processing, namely contrast processing.” Using nicotine gum in non-smokers, the study team found that “nicotine, in small doses, can have a potential therapeutic use for those populations with low vision”. The findings add to the developing body of evidence that nicotine is not the demon it is frequently portrayed to be...

They recount one pioneering study by Varghese et al.(2), who investigated nicotine gum’s effect on electroretinogram non-smoking adults. The authors found the first example of nicotine by itself affecting responses in the human retina.

A second study they considered demonstrated an impact on colour vision in non-smokers, and a third found a link with face detection for healthy non-smokers.

Although the study only involved a small cohort, and thus is limited in its findings, the Brazilian team said, “the results corroborated with our hypotheses, and the use of nicotine gum was responsible for better performance visual processing when compared to the use of placebo gum.” ..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (19/3/21)

So far it's done diddly squat for my vision...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

